# Cartouche d'encre EPSON chère. L'alternative rechargeables?



## nicopulse (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vais acheter une imprimante multifonctions *EPSON STYLUS SX610FW*.   



 Que pensez-vous des *cartouches d'encres alternatives* pour imprimante EPSON ?
 Personnellement, j'utilisais des *cartouches Pelikan* pour mes anciennes imprimantes Canon. C'est une encre de bonne qualité par rapport aux alternatives bas de gamme.
Mais là, je ne sais pas trop ce que ça vaut, par rapport à l'encre DURAbrite d'Epson (qui sèche vite et qui résiste à l'eau, tout en donnant un effet brillant). Sachant que je voudrais la même qualité. 



 Il existe aussi des *cartouches d'encres rechargeables avec des flacons d'encres/seringues*.
 Par exemple sur ce site, on trouve des cartouches rechargeable et leur kit d'encre :
http://www.ecojet-system.eu/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=CRTO711P&type=45&code_lg=lg_fr&num=14
Avec le kit d'encre suivant : http://www.ecojet-system.eu/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=EPRKT0715&type=10&code_lg=lg_fr&num=3






4 cartouches séparées remplissables équivalentes aux T0711, T0712, T0713, T0714 et compatibles avec les imprimantes:
Epson Stylus DX4000 DX4400, DX4450, DX5000, DX5050, DX6000, DX6050 all 
Epson Stylus DX7000F, DX7400, DX7450
Epson Stylus DX8400, DX8450, DX9400 
Epson Stylus DX9400F, BX300F, BX310FN
Epson Stylus Office BX600FW, BX610FW, SX200
Epson Stylus SX205, SX215, SX400, SX405
Epson Stylus SX405, SX415, SX515W, SX600FW, SX610FW

On peut également commander un kit de 590ml d'encre « équivalent DURAbrite » pour une cinquantaine d'euros sur cet autre site :
http://encre-phoenix.com/kit-550ml-Epson-Durabrite.html

Il y a également d'autre sites qui vende des kit comme ici :
http://www.misterprint.fr/product_info.php?cPath=63_98&products_id=208

Encore une fois, je ne sais pas vraiment ce que ça vaut, je n'ai jamais essayé.



 Il existe une dernière solution dernière solution, le CISS, voici une vidéo :
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCbHWTIYgyk

*===>* Bref, que me conseillez-vous pour avoir une impression de qualité (*encre équivalente DURAbrite*) sur ma Stylus SX610FW ? Que valent ces sites web qui vendent ces cartouches ? De quelle solution êtes-vous satisfait ? ​Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2010)

Perso, pour ma Stylus D92 que tu as oublié dans ta liste, et qui utilise aussi les mêmes cartouches), j'utilise des cartouches Armor ou Pelikan*, et je n'ai pas noté, en dehors peut-être du temps de séchage un poil plus long, de différence très évidentes avec les résultats des cartouches DURABrite d'origine.

Ça n'est pas de l'encre DURABrite (protégée par brevet), mais ça ne signifie pas nécessairement qu'elle soit meilleure ou moins bonne.

Tu peux éventuellement poser la question par téléphone à ces gens là, si ça n'a pas changé, ils sont très serviables, et très compétents dans ce domaine.

(*) Ces deux spécialistes de l'encre fabriquaient déjà de l'encre de qualité au moins un siècle avant l'apparition des imprimantes jet d'encre, leurs prix sont comparables, et bien moins élevés que ceux d'Epson, mais


----------



## nicopulse (21 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux éventuellement poser la question par téléphone à ces gens là, si ça n'a pas changé, ils sont très serviables, et très compétents dans ce domaine.



Ok, j'ai déjà appelé encre-phoenix : c'est un allemand qui vit à Salon de Provence qui m'a répondu, l'encre viendrait d'allemangne d'une boite qui ne fait pratiquement que ça et qui s'apellerait "Zuller", ou un truc dans le genre. Il m'a également dit qu'il est en rupture de stock de cartouches rechargeables à cause du volcan car ces dernières sont fabriquées en chine.


----------



## nicopulse (22 Avril 2010)

Je viens de regarder le prix des cartouches Pelikan sur différents sites web, elles sont à 7/8 euros pour 9ml contre 12 euros pour 11,5ml des T100x Epson. Pas vraiment rentable... :rateau:

Du coup, je pense plutôt pour les rechargeables ou le CISS :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrZUM5Gd9gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2010)

nicopulse a dit:


> Je viens de regarder le prix des cartouches Pelikan sur différents sites web, elles sont à 7/8 euros pour 9ml contre 12 euros pour 11,5ml des T100x Epson. Pas vraiment rentable... :rateau:



Les affaires sur internet, hein !  Au supermarché du coin, la dernière fois, j'en ai acheté 5 pour 14,50 &#8364; (une de chaque couleur et deux noires dans un package promotionnel). Par contre, je ne me souviens plus si c'étaient des Pelikan ou des Armor. Cela dit, à l'unité, au même supermarché, elles sont à 5,50 &#8364; la cartouche, et pas 7/8 &#8364; (par contre, dans le même, les Epson sont bien à 11/12 &#8364

Edit : je viens de retrouver la boite, c'étaient des Armor.


----------



## nicopulse (25 Avril 2010)

C'est pas impossible, néanmoins j'ai un peu peur de la qualité quand même... 

Et puis pour 60 je pense qu'on peut obtenir un CISS ou des cartouches rechargeables correctes avec 400/500ml d'encre. 

Reste à savoir dans quelle boutique en ligne j'achète ça... à moins de trouver un revendeur du coté de Bordeaux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2010)

nicopulse a dit:


> C'est pas impossible, néanmoins j'ai un peu peur de la qualité quand même...
> 
> Et puis pour 60&#8364; je pense qu'on peut obtenir un CISS ou des cartouches rechargeables correctes avec 400/500ml d'encre.
> 
> Reste à savoir dans quelle boutique en ligne j'achète ça... à moins de trouver un revendeur du coté de Bordeaux.



La qualité des "Armor" et des Pelikan vaut largement celle des Epson d'origine, ça fait des années que j'en utilise, sur trois Epson successives (Stylus Color 500, puis Stylus Photo 750, et enfin Stylus D92), sans remarquer la moindre différence, que ça soit sur la qualité ou sur la longévité (j'ai encore quelques impressions de photos réalisées avec ma Stylus Color 500 avant 1997 (date de mon dernier déménagement, auquel la stylus en question n'a pas survécu en raison d'un vol plané dans le camion pendant le voyage), dont une photo de mon grand-père dans son cadre, exposée à la lumière en permanence, et qui n'a pas le moins du monde pâlie.

Cela dit, le lien que je t'ai donné quelques posts plus haut (A4 et +), ils sont spécialistes des kits "grande contenance", et font la vente par correspondance (plusieurs de mes clients et quelques membres de ces forums ont acheté chez eux ainsi sans qu'aucun ne rencontre le moindre problème, et les encres qu'ils fournissent sont fabriquées en Allemagne, mais selon leurs formules et spécifications).


----------

